# Nigahiga



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

Look him up on YouTube. His videos are fucking hilarious!!


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

I've g2g for school, but look up nigahiga. He has to many funny videos for me choose and put a link here.


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah nigahigas funny. ages ago i watched the ipod human lol!


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I've g2g for school,


Stay there and learn good humor.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

/W0LF/UpRISING/ said:


> yeah nigahigas funny. ages ago i watched the ipod human lol!



Have you seen Hook on Fonik yet?


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Oi, get back to school.


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 20, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Have you seen Hook on Fonik yet?


no but ill watch it now


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 20, 2010)

lol "i can now read at a five grade level"


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtJDy3WuUQM there it is


----------



## Alstor (Apr 20, 2010)

I fricking love the House one.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a couple linked on my sig. One of them is a funny parody of a song not made by nigahiga. And the house one was pretty funny.


----------

